# Quicj Release Hand Strap



## Jamesy (May 12, 2012)

I have a Canon E2 hand strap and am looking for a quick release grommet or eyelet to be able to remove the hand strap from the camera body top eyelet. I want the option to remove the hand strap without having to thread and un-thread it each time.

I know Optex have these but it still does not solve the coupling between the strap and the loop:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/542472-REG/OP_TECH_USA_1301322_System_Connectors_Adapt_Its.html

Thanks in advance!


----------

